# Laughlin NV Choke



## LEN (Mar 18, 2011)

If you are going by Bullhead city AZ or Laughlin NV be ready to sit in line for a bit. They are redoing the streets in Laughlin and it is putting a choke on traffic from all directions at the light between Laughlin and Bull head city. You can get in and out but they have the lanes REAL tight with cones and it takes a bit of time, lots of good boondocking spots, we stayed at the Golden Nugget, across the street west of the casino and had just a few rigs with us and quiet from 10:00 to morning. So if your coming through any direction be ready. Sitting in Death Valley now and will move to Beatty tomorrow for a few days.

LEN


----------



## H2H1 (Mar 19, 2011)

Re: Laughlin NV Choke

Len we was in Harrah's Casino in Laughlin back in DEC, and the roads was a mess back then. I would have thought they would have been finished by now. BTW we fed the machines and they had no feeling for the old man.


----------



## Guest (Mar 20, 2011)

Re: Laughlin NV Choke

Hollis ,, Tn is famous for orange ,, and i think they get that from the orange barrels ,, i do not know anywhere in TN that any major hiway is not under construction at any given time


----------



## akjimny (Mar 23, 2011)

Re: Laughlin NV Choke

Highways, hospitals and airports always seem to be under construction.


----------



## H2H1 (Mar 23, 2011)

Re: Laughlin NV Choke

Jim you guess it is because they are the most used?


----------

